# Activision Announces Singularity Release Date



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Activision Announces Singularity Release Date*
By Mike Sharkey | Apr 19, 2010 
After a handful of delays, Raven Software's shooter gets dated.

After playing release date shuffle with Raven Software's time-bending FPS Singularity, it appears publisher Activision is finally comfortable declaring the game will launch on June 29 for the PC, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3.

Officially announced at E3 2008, the game was originally slated for a fall 2009 release. Not wanting to be squashed beneath the weight of another FPS you may have heard of, Activision bumped the game to early 2010. But when the company's financial outlook emerged in February, June became the new tentative release date.

Today, with the release of the Last Resort trailer, Activision specified the game will see the light on June 29.








The Singularity synopsis from the developers:In Singularity, you will fight your way through an ever-shifting environment haunted with time ravaged creatures, while sudden time waves hurl you back and forth between 1950 and present day. Use your wits and the perfect weapon-the Time Manipulation Device - to unravel the conspiracy on the remote island of Katorga-12.

Source: GameSpy​


----------

